# Does your V get a lot of scratches/marks...



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

from playing with other dogs/puppies?

Hudson has been playing with a Great Dane puppy who is 4wks older than him, and last night as we were cuddling he had lots of little scratches and a few small cuts on his legs and neck. It is obviously from playing and they aren't serious, likely from the puppy teeth...but I am just wondering if this continues because of the V being so short-haired? I've have golden's my whole life, so never really noticed this before.

Note - we cleaned them and put polysporin on them at night !


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley constantly gets scratched sides, even when she doesn't play with other dogs. If they bleed I put antiseptic spray on them. Vizslas tend to go full-speed and get scratched on all kinds of things. I'm just thankful Riley hasn't had a run-in with barbed wire yet.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

YES! The little one, now 13 weeks is constantly nicking up Dozer. He's full of evidence of the abuse he takes from puppy teeth. But yes, even before her he always have lines of scratches and nicks. It's just been amplified by the pup. 

Note re Neosporin: my vet warns against it as she's seen severe allergic reactions in dogs.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa gets tons of scratches from running through the woods and playing with other dogs. She gets a lot on her sides, legs, and belly. I usually just keep half an eye on them to make sure they are healing okay and, like threefsh said, spray them with antiseptic spray when needed.

To me it essentially means that Pippa is living her happiest life (out on the field or the woods running like crazy )


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep, our Sadie has bumps & scratches all over her - both from playing with other dogs and from running through bushes & the woods with reckless abandon! 

She loves every second of it!

If the cut is bad enough, she loses fur there after a few days and then she has a white spot or a white line where the scratch was, It takes 4-6 weeks for the hair to grow back!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ none that left any marks... oddly enough, never in the forest. He runs like crazy sometimes. I learned to not distract him when he's playing chicken with the trees.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is forever getting scratches on her body from playful dogs, so when I get her home I usually just irrigate with Dettol.This appears to do the trick, failing that cooled freshly boiled water and salt is just as good.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby seems to come away unscathed from boisterousness, maybe it's her thicker coat that prevents it.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza gets scratches all the time! :-\
It used to be a lot more when she was smaller and all the bigger dogs jumped on her. They slowly go away and it rather seems its just her outer skin that gets raised (as your own would if you get a surface scratch) but doesn't bleed or loses hair there. Luckily. 
I used to worry about it but I had to accept that because of the colour of the vizsla these scratches are very visible even if they are just small ones.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso gets the scratches too unfortunately. And bumps.


----------

